# iPhone Internet-Seiten und Apps simulieren



## push@max (15. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin dabei, Internet-Seiten und Apps für das iPhone zu programmieren.

Da ich leider noch kein iPhone besitze, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Simulator, um die Sites und Apps zu testen.

Prakitsch: "Wie würde es auf dem iPhone ausschauen".

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es wohl mit Safari gehen soll...bzw. FireFox mit User Agent Switcher.

Kennt ihr ein Tool, mit dem eine Simulation möglich ist?

Nutze ausschließlich Windows


----------



## Player007 (15. Mai 2010)

TestiPhone.com - iPhone Application Web Based Simulator

iPhone 3G tester - online website test emulator with flip

Das müsste sowas sein, geht aber glaube nur mit Web Adressen, also Apps nicht 

Oder probiere mal die iPhone SDK von Apple direkt, da soll auch ein Simulator drin sein.
http://developer.apple.com/programs/iphone/


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2010)

Thx Player007,

auf Blackbaud Labs - Labs Article ist es möglich, den Simulator in Verbindung mit Safari auch local zu nutzen.

Soweit ich weiß, wird das SDK-Kit von Apple nur auf Mac supportet.

Mit den Simulatoren kann ich aber erstmal arbeiten


----------



## Player007 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich kann manche Sachen bei mir testen, habe iPhone und Mac ^^
Also einfach melden, wenn ich was testen soll


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Allerdings werde ich mir wohl früher oder später ebenfalls ein iPhone zulegen...da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.

Erstmal geht es darum, I-Net-Sites und Anwendungen, die ich fürs Web programmiert habe, für das iPhone 3GS fit zu machen.


----------

